# Diatom filters



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Has anybody used these filters. I guess they remove ich and other paracites.







I believe the are like my earth filter for my pool.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

dont know much about those filters myself, but doing a quick search, here's what i found...

http://www.notcatfish.com/equipment/diatom_filter.htm
http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/mont...5/msg00522.html

The second link has info on these filters and ich... it is a reply to a forum post, not sure the credentials of the guy replying, but he does seem to know what he is talk ing about


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I'ts a smaller version of my pool filter. sh*t i should just throw my p's in the pool.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

my uncle has one. uses it only when his fish are sick. its great for a hospital tank. but if u run it constantly ur fish lose immunity and if it gets sick it WILL die


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Diatom filters are one of the only pure form of mechanical filtration. They can remove anything in the water as small as one micron. Some parisites are larger then 1 micron so it will remove them too. If you have to constantly use one of theese to polish your water, there is probably an underlying problem


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't need it. I was just curious. I was shopping around and seen them.
Thanks guys.


----------

